# Summertime, from the mind of Minolta. And me.



## limr (Jul 2, 2014)

First roll through the Minolta SR-1. Kentmere 100, Caffenol.




Summertime by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Caffenol plus Kentmere can produce some fairly contrasty shots, so I adjusted tone levels in this one and cropped a tiny bit, in addition to the usual dust removal. It was the first roll with this camera so I really didn't know what to expect. I think I'm really liking the lens, though!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 2, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## limr (Jul 2, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I like it.



Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2014)

"Only from the Mind of Minolta," was the longtime advertising slogan. The SR-1 was actually from an era when the camera companies were really struggling to figure out the best way to integrate things like automatic aperture, instant-return mirrors, and on-board or in-built light metering. A LOT of things we take for granted had to be worked out back then. Minolta SR-1 - Camerapedia

I've not seen an SR-1 in my lifetime, that I am aware of. Hope you have some fun with the new camera.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> "Only from the Mind of Minolta," was the longtime advertising slogan. The SR-1 was actually from an era when the camera companies were really struggling to figure out the best way to integrate things like automatic aperture, instant-return mirrors, and on-board or in-built light metering. A LOT of things we take for granted had to be worked out back then. Minolta SR-1 - Camerapedia
> 
> I've not seen an SR-1 in my lifetime, that I am aware of. Hope you have some fun with the new camera.



Wow. That Camerapedia link sure takes you back. Leonore, did you manage to pick up that light meter?

Joe


----------



## limr (Jul 3, 2014)

Derrel, I remember that slogan. I can't remember the details of the commercials, but I can hear the voice in my head, "Only from the mind....of Minolta."

Oh, and I made a foolish error! I have an SR-2, not an SR-1.  It was late and I often confuse the model numbers of my cameras, so as I was typing and trying to remember the combo of numbers and letters for the camera, my brain said, 'You have the earlier model" so I wrote "SR-1" because in MOST of the world, 1 comes before 2 and not the other way around! So this was really Minolta's fault 

So no, I didn't get a light meter, unfortunately.


----------



## limr (Jul 7, 2014)

Okay, now I've really been foolish. I should have just gone and checked the actual camera to confirm. I DO have an SR-1, but it was one of the early ones, sometime between 1959 and 1961 when they introduced the version of the SR-1 with the mount for the meter. So it's still the earlier version, but not as early as the SR-2, which apparently came out in 1958.

Here's a picture of it:
View attachment 78865


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2014)

Nice - the camera and the photo. But, what's in that can??


----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Nice - the camera and the photo. But, what's in that can??



Thanks! 

Originally the can contained caramels from Normandy. (Boutique de vente de caramels en ligne : Caramels d'Isigny) I bought it when I went there a couple of years ago. The caramels are long gone, unfortunately (oh, they're SO good!) but now I keep other hard candies in there. I don't have much of a sweet tooth so those hard candies last quite a while!


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Okay, now I've really been foolish. I should have just gone and checked the actual camera to confirm. I DO have an SR-1, but it was one of the early ones, sometime between 1959 and 1961 when they introduced the version of the SR-1 with the mount for the meter. So it's still the earlier version, but not as early as the SR-2, which apparently came out in 1958.
> 
> Here's a picture of it:
> View attachment 78865




Geez girl, get it right!        It's a purdy thing!!    

I love the contrast you achieved - looks great to me.   I am wondering along with Sharon, though, about the image itself - what's in the can??


----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2014)

Terri, I think our posts crossed over! See my message above yours to see what was in the can.


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2014)

limr said:


> Terri, I think our posts crossed over! See my message above yours to see what was in the can.




We did post simultaneously.   It just looks like something's burning in there!   Can't be the candy; you'd never do that.


----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh my god, even MORE foolishness in the same thread! I thought you two were asking about the tin under the camera in the second picture!






The can in the first shot is a chimney to start charcoals in an old-style Webber grill. The bright sun, the flowers, the smoke from the charcoal grill...all reminded me of summers when I was a kid. I was in charge of the hibachi so I spent a lot of time gathering twigs and starting charcoal. Never had a chimney though, so it seems all fancy to me


----------



## terri (Jul 8, 2014)

This thread has been a fabulous representation of how easy miscommunication is on the interwebz.       But anything that brings out a Bugs video is okay by me.  

I'm pretty sure we were both asking about the "smoking can," but at this point I dare not assume to speak for Sharon!   She might very well have been asking about the candy tin!


----------

